#ubuntu-us-sc 2011-08-04
<cjohnston> Hello.. Anyone near Hilton Head? I'll be visiting from Florida the weekend of the 13th.
<jbicha> cjohnston: the SC LoCo is rather quiet
<jbicha> we really need to get the group reactivated but I can't commit to leading it right now
<cjohnston> heh.. gotcha
#ubuntu-us-sc 2013-07-29
<Techman> Man
<Techman> Is this channel dead or what
